# Hagen GLO T5HO replacement sockets?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone know where I could find some new end sockets (that the bulb slide/spins into) for a T5HO system? One .. maybe two of the sockets on my hagen Glo is buggered


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe J&L had some a while back. I'd check with them.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

